# Info Needed On Housing In Subic



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

Having done hours of searching about Subic Freeport area, my main concern is the availability of apartment/ condos/ house for rent. There is hardly anything being advertised. Do you know anything about housing in Subic? Will there be many more options not being advertised?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Mike0 said:


> Having done hours of searching about Subic Freeport area, my main concern is the availability of apartment/ condos/ house for rent. There is hardly anything being advertised. Do you know anything about housing in Subic? Will there be many more options not being advertised?


Hey Mike, only been through there once so not sure but there are many expats that I'm sure will offer advice. Try "olx.ph" I looked but not much there in that area. Another one to try is Airbnb. I have secured good 1/2 bed houses over the years for a month or so at good prices in PH. Currently we have 2 bed 2 bath house, spacious living area and screened outdoor living area, 2 mins walk to beach, 4 mins walk to market for PHP 20K for the month, I'm sure lower prices can be negotiated for longer terms. This is in San Juan La Union.
Perhaps secure something for a month or two then boots on the ground, amazing what you will find once there.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Most rentals on Subic base are western style homes that are on long term leases. Either 25 or 50 year leases, I'm not sure. You can take over a lease or start a new one on a vacant home. I would contact the Chamber of Commerce in Subic. They would know how to go about getting a lease on a home.
There is still the old officers quarters in the hills above Cubi Point. They always have units available.

Attached photo is of the apartments on Cubi Point

Also, here is a Google Search result for home leasing in Subic that might help.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Mike0 said:


> Having done hours of searching about Subic Freeport area, my main concern is the availability of apartment/ condos/ house for rent. There is hardly anything being advertised. Do you know anything about housing in Subic? Will there be many more options not being advertised?


I'm not sure about "many" more options, but yes, there will be. Some people just put up signs. My first rental on the base 5 years ago was from a sign, and my American landlord said he never advertised. My second rental was not advertised; a friend knew a guy moving and we were able to talk to the landlord and slide right in. The long term lease we bought from an Aussie was not advertised but our contact at SBMA told us he wanted to sell.

For housing on the base (in the freeport) there are 4 main areas:

1. Kalayaan - former Naval officer housing for the most part.
2. Binictican - Former lower level Navy housing
3. Cubi - Former air support
4. Downtown

Downtown has a few apartments and condos. The others are mostly duplexes and 4-plexes.

Cubi has a a few tall buildings built since the Navy left that rent smaller apartments for cheap, but I don't think they allow cooking. More like a hotel. It is called Crown Peak, and I think rents start at p5000-6000.

The others have rents from p25,0000 to p80,000, roughly.

I know a Canadian who moved back home, and he was living in a really nice 4-plex of 2 or 3 bedroom units, just around the corner from us. They have a sign out for a 3 br and it has already been out there a few months, so I'm guessing they are asking a lot. I think the Canadian only paid 35k 4 or 5 years ago.

On OLX, you will see a few brokers that have several rentals. Everything is negotiable.

These neighborhoods are expensive but you have to visit to appreciate the peace and quiet you are paying for!


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

There are listings for Subic sometimes in Blue Book Latest Issue – Blue-Book Advertising

It's pretty much the same everywhere in The PI. You just won't find listings on the Internet. Many don't have the knowledge/capability to post For Rent/Sale, but ride around just about everywhere that you want to live and you will see for Rent/Sale signs. 

From what I've heard from other Expats, western style apartments in the Subic area are very expensive and that discouraged them from relocating there so they stayed in the provinces.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

houaes in kalayan or binictican are 40,000 plus mostly


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

DonAndAbby said:


> I'm not sure about "many" more options, but yes, there will be. Some people just put up signs. My first rental on the base 5 years ago was from a sign, and my American landlord said he never advertised. My second rental was not advertised; a friend knew a guy moving and we were able to talk to the landlord and slide right in. The long term lease we bought from an Aussie was not advertised but our contact at SBMA told us he wanted to sell.
> 
> For housing on the base (in the freeport) there are 4 main areas:
> 
> ...



Thank you for the good information. I would like to keep my rental costs under 35,000 if possible.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Mike0 said:


> Thank you for the good information. I would like to keep my rental costs under 35,000 if possible.


You can get a 2 room in crown peak for about 10,000 when available


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

bigpearl said:


> Hey Mike, only been through there once so not sure but there are many expats that I'm sure will offer advice. Try "olx.ph" I looked but not much there in that area. Another one to try is Airbnb. I have secured good 1/2 bed houses over the years for a month or so at good prices in PH. Currently we have 2 bed 2 bath house, spacious living area and screened outdoor living area, 2 mins walk to beach, 4 mins walk to market for PHP 20K for the month, I'm sure lower prices can be negotiated for longer terms. This is in San Juan La Union.
> Perhaps secure something for a month or two then boots on the ground, amazing what you will find once there.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I plan on using Airbnb when I first arrive. I have lived in a number of countries and always found it is better to stay in country for a month or two before finding an longer term apartment. I have seen a few videos where expats talk about good internet available in their area, but the companies have so many people in a small area that they will not take on new subscribers. How common is that? I 

Would most owners agree to rent dependent on connecting to internet?

PS Whoever changed the title of the thread, thank you!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Mike0 said:


> I plan on using Airbnb when I first arrive.


I recently booked an Air BNB for Bohol in May and when you mentioned Air BNB for Subic, I was curious to see what was out there, and searched.

I know where several of them are and got a chuckle out a few. There is one in our area that was an old Navy storage building, just a big concrete box. They refurbished it and it is now on Air BNB! Nice inside but the location, to put it mildly, is strange.

You can PM me if you want me to take a look at any Air BnB ads and give my opinion



Mike0 said:


> I have seen a few videos where expats talk about good internet available in their area, but the companies have so many people in a small area that they will not take on new subscribers. How common is that? I
> 
> Would most owners agree to rent dependent on connecting to internet?


I don't think that goes on in Subic Freeport since PLDT FIBR became available just about everywhere.

A note on PLDT in the Freeport. It is not the same as other PLDT and has different pricing. It is actually called PLDT-SubicTel and they are a subsidiary of PLDT. Is this a good or bad thing? At this time, I would lean towards "Good thing".


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

there are several that do not advertise. two i know and have experience with are: subic homes and merlie alop laroa. short and long term rentals. you can find their website but you need to contact them for what they have available. there are a few others - unfortunately i do not have their contact information.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mike0 said:


> Having done hours of searching about Subic Freeport area, my main concern is the availability of apartment/ condos/ house for rent. There is hardly anything being advertised. Do you know anything about housing in Subic? Will there be many more options not being advertised?


Just the last few days, have been trying to find the same information Mike, with the same amount of luck, very little available. As advised here, the properties there are only leased and the cost of leases are rather high it seems.
I was there a couple of years ago and it was very organised, in fact a little too much, but as you know it is either a rock or a hard place, when it comes to Government intervention in our lives.
You would need your own transport or be prepared to get ripped off for transport, but it is clean and modern, I believe good internet, no brownouts etc. Close to airport at Clarke is another bonus.
I came across a site some years ago that was showing condos for rent there but cannot find it now. From memory it was about 25k pesos month for a smallish apartment, but memory not like it used to be. Hope this helps a little. I think it is well worth researching, if you are looking for a more modern life style in Phils somewhat similar to western standards.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

*frreport zone*



Mike0 said:


> Having done hours of searching about Subic Freeport area, my main concern is the availability of apartment/ condos/ house for rent. There is hardly anything being advertised. Do you know anything about housing in Subic? Will there be many more options not being advertised?


Just the last few days, have been trying to find the same information Mike, with the same amount of luck, very little available. As advised here, the properties there are only leased and the cost of leases are rather high it seems.
I was there a couple of years ago and it was very organised, in fact a little too much, but as you know it is either a rock or a hard place, when it comes to Government intervention in our lives.
You would need your own transport or be prepared to get ripped off for transport, but it is clean and modern, I believe good internet, no brownouts etc. Close to airport at Clarke is another bonus.
I came across a site some years ago that was showing condos for rent there but cannot find it now. From memory it was about 25k pesos month for a smallish apartment, but memory not like it used to be. Hope this helps a little. I think it is well worth researching, if you are looking for a more modern life style in Phils somewhat similar to western standards.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey_Joe said:


> There are listings for Subic sometimes in Blue Book Latest Issue – Blue-Book Advertising
> 
> It's pretty much the same everywhere in The PI. You just won't find listings on the Internet. Many don't have the knowledge/capability to post For Rent/Sale, but ride around just about everywhere that you want to live and you will see for Rent/Sale signs.
> 
> From what I've heard from other Expats, western style apartments in the Subic area are very expensive and that discouraged them from relocating there so they stayed in the provinces.


That was how I saw it back 5 years ago when I looked at it, been there since and it is indeed a quiet western style existence there. I got the impression and I may be wrong, that perhaps it is a little 'over governed' but how do you find a happy medium, I have never found it>
Mixing with the locals in the provinces is more challenging that what I had anticipated.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

esv1226 said:


> there are several that do not advertise. two i know and have experience with are: subic homes and merlie alop laroa. short and long term rentals. you can find their website but you need to contact them for what they have available. there are a few others - unfortunately i do not have their contact information.


Thank you for the information. I'm looking over their website right now. Looks like a couple of places would fit my needs.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

mogo51 said:


> Just the last few days, have been trying to find the same information Mike, with the same amount of luck, very little available. As advised here, the properties there are only leased and the cost of leases are rather high it seems.
> I was there a couple of years ago and it was very organised, in fact a little too much, but as you know it is either a rock or a hard place, when it comes to Government intervention in our lives.
> You would need your own transport or be prepared to get ripped off for transport, but it is clean and modern, I believe good internet, no brownouts etc. Close to airport at Clarke is another bonus.
> I came across a site some years ago that was showing condos for rent there but cannot find it now. From memory it was about 25k pesos month for a smallish apartment, but memory not like it used to be. Hope this helps a little. I think it is well worth researching, if you are looking for a more modern life style in Phils somewhat similar to western standards.


I'm starting to think my best option will be to find a room for a month, buy or rent a scooter, and just begin searching for a place to stay. I have seen a couple of places on the internet that look reasonable, though not the best. The more I read about Subic is the more I want to go their.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike0 said:


> I'm starting to think my best option will be to find a room for a month, buy or rent a scooter, and just begin searching for a place to stay. I have seen a couple of places on the internet that look reasonable, though not the best. The more I read about Subic is the more I want to go their.


Mike,

Since you have been to the Philippines before, you definitely will appreciate Subic. Another poster said it's a bit over regulated but if it wasn't it would be just like anywhere else in the country overnight.

Several years ago I was managing a restaurant in Subic and lived in a large yacht. When the boat was needed one time for several days I stayed just outside of the base at a place called Kong's Hotel. It was very old as in 1940's style and low cost. For me, it was perfect for a few days and the food was great. Since then, they have had a fire and rebuilt so don't know what the rooms are like now. I think the old fashioned restaurant inside still remains but I'm not sure.

Looking around I found This Web Page that lists low cost places close by.
Be reminded too that the rainy season usually starts by the end of May or the first of June so you may need 
more than a scooter.



Cheers

Asian Spirit


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> Mike,
> 
> Since you have been to the Philippines before, you definitely will appreciate Subic. Another poster said it's a bit over regulated but if it wasn't it would be just like anywhere else in the country overnight.
> 
> ...


I don't think there is a Kong's Chinese Resto not far from SM Mall.

BTW, they are building a new SM Mall more towards the city center. It is right next to Marikit Park, the one with jet fighter near the street.


----------



## Mike0 (Feb 28, 2018)

Asian Spirit said:


> Mike,
> 
> Since you have been to the Philippines before, you definitely will appreciate Subic. Another poster said it's a bit over regulated but if it wasn't it would be just like anywhere else in the country overnight.
> 
> ...


I hadn't thought about the rainy season, when is comes to transportation. I have to say thank you to all the posters. I expect to have a number of difficulties and make some mistakes, but I feel like I might avoid some thanks to people on this site.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I don't think there is a Kong's Chinese Resto not far from SM Mall.
> 
> BTW, they are building a new SM Mall more towards the city center. It is right next to Marikit Park, the one with jet fighter near the street.


I had a brain fart when I wrote that first sentence. It should be:

I don't think there is a Kong's Hotel anymore. There is a Kong's Chinese Resto not far from SM Mall.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Unfortunately I have some bad news to report. We had an armed home invasion robbery here in the Kalayaan neighborhood this past Saturday night. Nobody was hurt and some minor expensive things were taken.

We have a residents group that is planning a meeting with the commissioner to address security and other concerns.

There have been a few break-ins and robberies over the years. Not enough to deter me from living here.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> I don't think there is a Kong's Chinese Resto not far from SM Mall.
> 
> BTW, they are building a new SM Mall more towards the city center. It is right next to Marikit Park, the one with jet fighter near the street.


i think your right Don,,we eat at restos in olongapo all the time


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mike0 said:


> I'm starting to think my best option will be to find a room for a month, buy or rent a scooter, and just begin searching for a place to stay. I have seen a couple of places on the internet that look reasonable, though not the best. The more I read about Subic is the more I want to go their.


there are places like "Mango Valley" - 3 locations with different amenities and rates, "Vasco's", and more places. you'll find the rates are negotiable when you book directly and stay longer. i would reserve a day or two and decide where to stay longer when you get there.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

DonAndAbby said:


> I had a brain fart when I wrote that first sentence. It should be:
> 
> I don't think there is a Kong's Hotel anymore. There is a Kong's Chinese Resto not far from SM Mall.


Gene told me about this place previously and checked on it, the restaurant is still open but the hotel was the victim of a 'Jewish stocktake' and is 'about to be rebuilt' which is a bit like 'cheques in the mail'.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> Gene told me about this place previously and checked on it, the restaurant is still open but the hotel was the victim of a 'Jewish stocktake' and is 'about to be rebuilt' which is a bit like 'cheques in the mail'.


Geez---I learn something new every day. Jewish Stocktake. Never heard that before and had to use Google to find out what it meant .

That Vasco's has the best food this side of anywhere. A bit pricey as I remember but good.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> Geez---I learn something new every day. Jewish Stocktake. Never heard that before and had to use Google to find out what it meant .
> 
> That Vasco's has the best food this side of anywhere. A bit pricey as I remember but good.


We have gone a bit off topic, but by coincidence and drove by the Kong's location and it appears that brand new rooms have been built, so the may be operating as a hotel again soon. Not sure if they are open yet. I drove by the back and snapped this pic.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> We have gone a bit off topic, but by coincidence and drove by the Kong's location and it appears that brand new rooms have been built, so the may be operating as a hotel again soon. Not sure if they are open yet. I drove by the back and snapped this pic.


i dont remember ever seeing that place and definitely never eating there. Where is it Don?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> We have gone a bit off topic, but by coincidence and drove by the Kong's location and it appears that brand new rooms have been built, so the may be operating as a hotel again soon. Not sure if they are open yet. I drove by the back and snapped this pic.


Hey thanks for the photo. Yea it does look all new. Guess they decided to keep going after all.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> i dont remember ever seeing that place and definitely never eating there. Where is it Don?


The photo is of the back, on 6th St. The front is on Magsaysay, maybe 100-200 meters from SM. I think the front is near the casino that was there. I think the casino moved to the new building on top of YBC Supemarket, near the traffic circle.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> The photo is of the back, on 6th St. The front is on Magsaysay, maybe 100-200 meters from SM. I think the front is near the casino that was there. I think the casino moved to the new building on top of YBC Supemarket, near the traffic circle.


gotcha


----------

